# grafiken/latex in sourcecode



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

hallöchen,

ich möchte meinen code gerne adäquat dokumentieren und dazu brauch ich die möglichkeiten mathemtische formeln zu schreiben (integrale etc.). jetzt such ich eine ide (oder noch lieber ein eclipse plugin) bei der sich entweder grafiken in javadoc kommentare einbinden lassen (zum beispiel mit einem tag) oder das latex gerrendert anzeigt. richtig muss das ganze natürlich nur angezeigt werden wenn man die gleiche ide benutzt. any ideas?

thx


----------



## musiKk (1. Sep 2008)

Bilder einbinden kann man mit dem normalen HTML-Tag <img>. Formeln koenntest du mit MathML direkt einbinden, aber dann bist du vom Browser abhaengig; nicht jeder kann das.


----------



## Guest (1. Sep 2008)

thx,

vielen dank für die antwort. leider hab ich die frage scheisse gestellt. ich wil grafiken/latex nicht nur ins generierte javadoc  (also die html seiten einbinden) sondern das man die bilder formeln direkt im sourcecode sieht. ich weiss das ist sehr speziell drum frag ich hier. bei uns an der uni hat einer vor ein paar jahren mal ein eclipse plugin geschrieben wo man sound-dateien als kommentare in der sourcedatei vermerken konnte. die konnte man dann anklicken (in eclipse) und sie wurden abgespielt (also man konnte nicht erst im javadoc draufklicken).

weitere vorschläge

thx


----------



## SnooP (2. Sep 2008)

Naja... dazu müsste man tatsächlich ein plugin-schreiben, das aufgrund von eigenen "Tags" z.B. html-img das Bild darstellt... - das ist aber doch relativ "abgefahren" und ich erkenne keinen wirklichen Mehrwert ... sieht vielleicht ganz hübsch aus die Formeln direkt vorm code stehen zu haben... aber naja  ... nen live-latex-parser... wäre doch irgendwie cool  ... einfach den latex-code ins javadoc schreiben und wenn man mit der maus drüber fährt... schwupp wird gerendert  ... nette idee, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das mal jemand gebaut hat.


----------



## Guest (2. Sep 2008)

hehe ja das dachte ich mir. 

oberscheisse ist auch das der javadoc generator kein gültiges xhtml erzeugt --> demzufolge muss auf mathml dateien entweder verlinken oder sie mit einem iframe einbauen. verdammte scheisse. doxygen war da um einiges handlicher. naja aber den javadoc generator sollte man schon mal ein bisschen aufpeppen.

trotzdem nochmals danke


----------



## MR. (8. Okt 2008)

Halli Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne wissen ob man mit Java garfiken parsen kann?

Ich möchte gerne ein Dokument in xri speichern. Dafür möchte ich gerne die Grafiken die da drin sind als "code" mit speichern und nicht einen einfachen link.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich habe hier recht wenig erfahrung... ich hab mir irgendwie zusammen gereimt das es wohl HEX Code ist?! kann das sein? Werden grafiken als hex zeichen gespeichert?

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen... z.B. mit welcher methode bekomme ich Bildinformationen und kann sie z.b. in ein text file schreiben?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß

MR.


----------

